# Saddam's WMD's



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I know that this has been touched on before, but here's an article, that should be read. It is long so I didn't want to post the whole thing, follow the link and read it for yourself. Of course, I expect that M_T will disagree and say that this is just right wing extremist propaganda.

http://www.insightmag.com/news/2004/05/ ... 0120.shtml

A few excerpts:

"elements of the 4th Infantry Division found 55-gallon drums containing a substance identified through mass spectrometry analysis as cyclosarin - a nerve agent. Nearby were surface-to-surface and surface-to-air missiles, gas masks and a mobile laboratory that could have been used to mix chemicals at the site. "Of course, later tests by the experts revealed that these were only the ubiquitous pesticides that everybody was turning up," Hanson says. "It seems Iraqi soldiers were obsessed with keeping ammo dumps insect-free, according to the reading of the evidence now enshrined by the conventional wisdom that 'no WMD stockpiles have been discovered.'"

"The Iraqis admitted they had made 3.9 tons of VX," a powerful nerve gas, but claimed they had never weaponized it. The U.N. inspectors "felt they had more. But where did it go?" The Iraqis never provided any explanation of what had happened to their VX stockpiles."

huntin1


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Whell yea, we KNEW he had stuff like nerve gass because it is well documented that he used it on the Kurds. The problem is that We were looking for sometihing like biological agents or bacteria weapons, or evidence of a Nuclear program...and a broken down old ceterfuedge, and some empty SCUD warheads that USED to contain mustard gass ect. was all we have found so far for sure...

So basicaly we can prove he USED to have WMDs...Only problem is that draining the stuff into some 55 galon steel drums and burrying them in the desert 100 miles from the nearest city wouldnt have been all that hard...especialy when you dont have to worry about the health of the workers doing it... uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I am stunned that with this revolutionary evidence FOX didn't latch onto it immediatley, that is unless the source was unreputible, or it was fake. I also like how this guy did not cite any sources in the document itself. I suspect this will turn out just like the metal tubes which had to be for a WMD found earlier.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Personally I would feel better if they did find WMD's in Iraq. That would mean that our intelligence isn't as poor as it appears. It would mean that the intelligence of all the other nations isn't that bad. Poor intelligence is a big problem. I would feel safer knowing our intelligence organizations are competent. I know some people hope we never do find WMD's because they feel it blemishes Bush. I wish intelligence would have been better when Clinton bombed the aspirin factory. I would prefer good intelligence over Clinton looking stupid. I guess if they were wrong then they could be wrong again. I don't understand how he used up all the gas he had just killing a few thousand Kurds.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Of course you want them found, because it would give credence to all of these points which you have been arguing since the beginning of the Iraqi Freedom operation.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Maybe if we hadn't dicked around with the UN for 4 to 6 months and just went in we would have found them.

Remember in the last gulf war, Saddam sent almost 400 planes to his neighbors just so we couldn't destroy them. Oh, and he never got them back either.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Maybe if we hadn't dicked around with the UN for 4 to 6 months and just went in we would have found them.


Invade on suspicion? Who the hell are we? How about if England invaded us because they thought thought that we might possibly want to cut off trade with them? Would you think it just then?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Do you mean like if we dumped all their tea in the harbor?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> MT
> 
> Do you mean like if we dumped all their tea in the harbor?


I'm talking a trade embargo, not a social demonstration to protest unfair taxes. This is not to mention that Iraq is not one of our colonies (they really aren't, no matter how much you would like to think so).


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> MT
> 
> Do you mean like if we dumped all their tea in the harbor?


There would be terrible consequences Im sure :rollin:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Invade on suspicion? Who the hell are we? How about if England invaded us because they thought thought that we might possibly want to cut off trade with them? Would you think it just then?


...Um, they wold get there butts kicked...AGAIN?


----------

